

Announce HN: WeekendHacker Google Group - djb_hackernews
http://groups.google.com/group/weekendhacker

======
JulianMorrison
So you've gone for the "post at will" mode rather than making it curated?

~~~
djb_hackernews
Posts from new members are moderated

